# microSD™ Vs. microSDHC



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What is difference between microSD™ and microSDHC ?

Do most devices work on both ?

Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have a read here What is microSDHC? - Definition


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

So are all 32 gbs micro sd cards considered microSDHC ?

Thanks



oscer1 said:


> have a read here What is microSDHC? - Definition


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I do not think so you can get a 32GB micro sd card and a 32GB microSDHC
you cant use a microSDHC card in a device that was designed for microSD but can use microSD in a device that was made for microSDHC


----------

